# [SOLVED] Samsung phone driver



## joamiq (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a Samsung SGH-A237 that I'm trying to connect to with Samsung PC Studio 7. When I connect the phone to the computer by data cable, it fails to install some device called NexperiaTM System Solution. Then PC Studio cannot connect to the phone. I'm guessing the driver wasn't installed properly. Can anyone point me to the proper driver on the internet? I am running Windows 7.

I have also had a similar problem with my Samsung SGH-A777, so if anyone has the drivers for that, that would also be appreciated...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

Two words: Manufacturers website

Try here: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/SGH-A237RKAATT

*Note that it doesn't list Win7 as a supported OS.


----------



## joamiq (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

If the drivers were available on the website, I wouldn't be asking here. Anyone else?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

Win7 should install the driver on its own (At least it & XP did for my Samsung Reality phone). However, the Samsung website only lists PC Studio 3 and Vista support for your phone.

Good luck.


----------



## joamiq (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

With all due respect, again, if the driver had installed automatically, I wouldn't be asking here. If there are no Windows 7 drivers available, can anyone point me to the Vista driver?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

Sorry, I was just pointing out what I was able to find. You wouldn't believe the number of people that request help and/or have spent "hours searching" and have not looked at the device manufacturers website.

So again, good luck.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

Hi have you tried going to device manager and choose to update driver, then the second option to let you locate the driver and point windows to the driver from the disc, ie vista one vista drivers can work on win 7


----------



## joamiq (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*



joeten said:


> Hi have you tried going to device manager and choose to update driver, then the second option to let you locate the driver and point windows to the driver from the disc, ie vista one vista drivers can work on win 7


If I could find the Vista drivers then I would definitely do this, but I can't...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

check the link Dogg provided it has software


----------



## joamiq (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*



joeten said:


> check the link Dogg provided it has software


It has only the PC Studio program. It does not have the drivers.


----------



## joamiq (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Samsung phone driver*

I finally found a version of PC Studio that installs all the correct drivers. None of the others (including the one on the Samsung website) do. This one solves all problems: http://www.userdrivers.com/PDA-Mobi...udio-3-2-3-IE3-for-Windows-Vista-XP/download/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------

